# +++ ياحبيبي +++



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2010)

واحبيبي .... أي حال أنت فيه...؟؟؟
*******************
واحبيبي... أي حال أنت فيه ....؟؟؟
صرخة دوت وفجرت ألصمت ألقاتل في ألجلجثة ... انها صرخة ام مذبوحة ألما لمنظر ولدها... فلذة كبدها ... ذلك ألولد ألمدلل... مسمراعلى صليب ألعار وألمهانة كأي مجرم وأثيم ...
ذلك ألمنظر ألرهيب ترى جسد ربها ممزقا ومذلولا ومهانا وهو ألخالي من أي عيب واثم ...
صرخة ألم ووجع لمنظر وجهه ألذي تحولت ملامحه لوجه لا منظر له فنشتهيه ...
صرخة ألأم منادية طفلها ... أرجوك ولدي لا تغيب ...
ولكنه ذلك ألاله ألعجيب ألذي صمم على اتمام عمل ألخلاص للبشرية فوق ألصليب ...
كان صراخة مناداة لجميع السامعين ...
صرخة عذاب تعزي ألمعذبين ...
صرخة ألم تشفي ألمتألمين ...
صرخة غفران سترت بدمائه خطايا ألآثمين...
صرخة موت لمنح ألحياة للخاطئين...
صرخات من أم ومن ولد مذقت قلوب ألحاضرين ...
صرخة فراق ولو الى حين ...
أتسائل أليوم .. أين أنت يا قلبي من تلك ألصرخات ؟؟؟
هل صرخت مستفيقا من سبات ألنائمين ؟؟؟
سائلا عن حال ربا مذبوحا فوق ألصليب ؟؟؟
لم ألجلد ؟؟؟ لم ألبصق ؟؟؟ لم ألحربة في جنب رب أمين ؟؟؟
لم ألاستهزاء ؟؟؟ لم ألموت لرب ألعالمين ؟؟؟
أصرخ يا قلبي أليوم ... أصرخ صرخة ألتوبة ألأكيدة ...
صرخة ألندم ... صرخة ألحرية ...
لعلك ولو قليلا خففت من آلام ألرب فوق ألصليب ...
حينما يرى ثمار عمله في توبتك ورجوعك وأنه لم يكن سدى ...
كفانا ... كفانا يا اخوتي سكب خلا على جراحات ألمسيح ...كفانا طعنا في ذلك ألجنب ألجريح ...
كفانا صلبا كل يوم للمسيح ...
تأمل جراحاته أليوم ... انظر الى دمائه ألمسفوكة ليشتريك ... علّك اليوم تفتح عيناك وتحل رباط لسانك صارخا ومعلنا في ذلك الجبل ألرهيب ...
سامحني حبيبي ... لن أصلبك بعد اليوم فوق ألصليب ....​


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2010)

> كفانا ... كفانا يا اخوتي سكب خلا على جراحات ألمسيح ...كفانا طعنا في ذلك ألجنب ألجريح ...
> كفانا صلبا كل يوم للمسيح ...
> تأمل جراحاته أليوم ... انظر الى دمائه ألمسفوكة ليشتريك ... علّك اليوم تفتح عيناك وتحل رباط لسانك صارخا ومعلنا في ذلك الجبل ألرهيب ...


كعادتك مواضيعك يا انى جميل بجد


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2010)

روووووووووعه يا انى 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> كعادتك مواضيعك يا انى جميل بجد



شو بدك احلى من هيك مواضيعك عم تعجب الكل 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر 
موضوعك في غاية الروووووووووووعة
تسلم ايدك


----------



## bemo (23 أبريل 2010)

بجد جميلة اوي ... استمر


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2010)




----------



## اني بل (27 أبريل 2010)

bemo قال:


> بجد جميلة اوي ... استمر


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------



## اني بل (27 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------



## christianbible5 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

> *كان صراخة مناداة لجميع السامعين ...
> صرخة عذاب تعزي ألمعذبين ...
> صرخة ألم تشفي ألمتألمين ...
> صرخة غفران سترت بدمائه خطايا ألآثمين...
> ...



*لمستي أعمق مكان في قلبي...*
*حسيت الالم بكلماتك...*
*الرب يحفط ايديك...*
*الرب ينور حياتك...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

> *كفانا صلبا كل يوم للمسيح ...
> **سامحني حبيبي ... لن أصلبك بعد اليوم فوق ألصليب* ....



*صلاة روعة...*
*فكل كلمة كانت تشدني لقرائتها عدة مرات...*
*تعبير رائع...*
*اجمل ما قرأت عيناي اليوم...*
*الرب يحفظك...*


----------



## christianbible5 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمين...*
*سامحني حبيبي ... لن أصلبك بعد اليوم فوق ألصليب* ....


----------



## christianbible5 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> *سامحني حبيبي ... لن أصلبك بعد اليوم فوق ألصليب* ....



*سامحني حبيبي...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*آميــــــــــــــن
أشكرك تاسونى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

> *سامحني حبيبي ... لن أصلبك بعد اليوم فوق ألصليب* ....



*سامحني حبيبي...*
*ارجوك سامحني... ان اخطأت وان لم اخطيء...*
*سامحني الهي...*
*تحولت من "ابرع جمالا من بني البشر" الى انسان منسحق القلب... سامحني حبيبي... فصورتك بهذا المنظر بسببي انا...*





*الرب يسوع يبارك خدمتكم اخوتي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

> *سامحني حبيبي ... لن أصلبك بعد اليوم فوق ألصليب* ....



*سامحني حبيبي...*
*ساعدني في بداية يومي هذا ان اسبحك في كل لحظة... كما علمتنا يا ربنا والهنا لك المجد الى الابد...*


----------



## christianbible5 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*سامحني حبيبي...*
*الرب يسوع يبارك ايامكم...*


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*سامحني حبيبي ... لن أصلبك بعد اليوم فوق ألصليب ....​*


----------



## christianbible5 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*سامحني حبيبي...*
*ارجوك سامحني...*
*اسمع صوتك يقول... مغفورة لك خطاياك... انهض واكمل مسيرتك...*
*كل لحظة اغمض فيها عيني... اراك امامي على الصليب...*
*ان غفرت لي فانا لا استطيع ان اسامح نفسي...*
*سامحني حبيبي...*
*ارجوك سامحني...*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*سامحني حبيبي...*
*الرب يسوع يبارك خدمتكم...*


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*سامحني يا يسوع لاني اخطأت بحق نفسي كثيرا 

سامحني يا رب ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> كفانا ... كفانا يا اخوتي سكب خلا على جراحات ألمسيح ...كفانا طعنا في ذلك ألجنب ألجريح ...
> كفانا صلبا كل يوم للمسيح ...


*سامحني حبيبي...*


----------

